# Betta Games?



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

My betta Comet is a tail biter with almost no fins left. I want to play some games with him regularly to get his mind of nommin' his tail. Do you play any games with your bettas? If so, please share.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Uhm,Well I don't really know if they are considered "Games?" But my betta fish Riley chases my finger around the tank . . . I would try that.  Or maybe just get more tank decoration. My betta fish is actually a tail biter too and I added alot more interesting decor to his tank and he has pretty stopped.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

More decor, and also, you can change up the scenery around the tank daily...


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Help. I don't know what to do about this:

The one gallon bowl has this: Mountain ornament, gravel, and Comet.

The two gallon has a cup, gravel, and Pineapple. 

Should I move Comet back into the 2 gallon, and put the ornament in with a non-sharp plant, and put the cup into the bowl and move Pineapple back into the bowl? Or should I leave them were they are now, were Pineapple stays in the 2 gallon with the teacup and Comet stays with the mountain ornament in the bowl? Helpz. :3


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Anything else?


----------



## mykioko (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah sometimes i make my finger wet and place a pellet of food on my finger (it should stick) then i hold it slightly above the water to make it jump for its food. its very enteraining and great excersise for your fish


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

I'd say add 1 silk plant in each tank. 
Mine uses his plant to hide, chase, and lounge on

I roll marbles in front of his bowl and he chases them. They make a clinking sound that gets him excited.
He has different colored marbles that I change when I change his water.


----------

